# HOW to convert from RAW to Jpeg?



## westerngirl14 (Nov 2, 2010)

I did my first time using RAW in a photo shoot today of my brothers, and now when I try to upload them onto my computer, the files cannot be viewed. How can I convert from the unreadable RAW to the viewable Jpeg, so I can view and edit them? Thanks so much!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 2, 2010)

The easiest way is to use the software that came with your camera.  If you don't have that or if for some odd reason it dosen't work, you can download and install RawTherapee Download page revised


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 2, 2010)

canon or nikon? they both come with programs.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

What application are you trying to view the files with?

If it just Windows, you need the RAW codec for your camera visit www.microsoft.com.

If you are trying to use an Adobe application, it will depend on which version you are trying to use. But, you can convert the fiiles to Adobe's DNG format so you retain all the editing advantages a RAW data file offers. In that case visit www.adobe.com


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

> I did my first time using RAW in a photo shoot today of my brothers, and now when I try to upload them onto my computer, the files cannot be viewed. How can I convert from the unreadable RAW to the viewable Jpeg, so I can view and edit them? Thanks so much!


Try thinking of it another way.  RAW files aren't meant to be 'unreadable'...you can view & edit them, you just need the right software & updates etc.  
And you don't want to convert them to JPEG so that you can edit them....converting to JPEG should be done after you have edited them.

So yes, what software are you using / what do you have?


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > I did my first time using RAW in a photo shoot today of my brothers, and now when I try to upload them onto my computer, the files cannot be viewed. How can I convert from the unreadable RAW to the viewable Jpeg, so I can view and edit them? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Try thinking of it another way.  RAW files aren't meant to be 'unreadable'...you can view & edit them, you just need the right software & updates etc.
> ...



What he said. 

Don't edit 'em in JPEG, because that will defeat the purpose of using RAW.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

One of the things people often don't initially get about the RAW data file format is there are well over 100 of them, not just 1, because they are proprietary. Proprietary means owned by the company that wrote the format. They don't then hand out the specs to Adobe, or Microsoft, Or Apple. 

Each camera maker that uses a RAW file format, like .CR2 for Canon or .NEF for Nikon, even have specific formats for each camera model.

The .NEF used to make RAW files for a Nikon D40, is not the same as the .NEF RAW file format used to make files for a Nikon D60.

So, tell us what camera and application you are using. We can then direct you more specifically.


----------



## westerngirl14 (Nov 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > I did my first time using RAW in a photo shoot today of my brothers, and now when I try to upload them onto my computer, the files cannot be viewed. How can I convert from the unreadable RAW to the viewable Jpeg, so I can view and edit them? Thanks so much!
> ...



I agree! I guess I worded my original post wrong.  LOL. What i meant to say was how do I view them/what type of software do I need to view and edit them? I have a Mac OSX 10.6 computer. The only photo applications it came with is iPhoto, which cannot read RAW files.  

BTW, the camera is an Olympus SP-500UZ.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 2, 2010)

I recommend Adobe Lightroom 3 for managing and editing RAW files, and your photo library.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> I recommend Adobe Lightroom 3 for managing and editing RAW files, and your photo library.



yep.




p!nK


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

westerngirl14 said:


> I have a Mac OSX 10.6 computer. The only photo applications it came with is iPhoto, which cannot read RAW files.
> 
> BTW, the camera is an Olympus SP-500UZ.


My condolences on the Mac issues.

Were to also include a Microsoft OS like Vista or XP on your Apple computer, like many Mac owners do, you could use this codec to accomodate your Olympus camera's .orf files: OLYMPUS Digital Camera : OLYMPUS RAW codec


----------



## westerngirl14 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! I am looking into Adobe Lightroom 3...I think I will try the trial before I decide on it! (Thank goodness for trials!!! yaaaay.. thanks ya'll for all the GREAT advice! couldn't do it without ya.:smileys:


----------



## westerngirl14 (Nov 2, 2010)

GOT er done. =) using a Mac RAW photo edit and converter called RAWKER. Worked wonders. I was able to edit and then convert my RAW photo files.AMAZINGLY easy!


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you see how old the thread is?

The above has been brought to the attention of TPF management for adjudication as possible SPAM.


----------

